# Cancer Sucks!! Help beat it, have fun, win prizes



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

October 27, join the Dive Pros for their 21st annual underwater pumpkin carving contest. Lots of fun and lots of funny. This year the proceeds go to support the cure for Hodgkin's Lymphoma. Tons of prizes including a week aboard the one and only Blackbeard's cruise.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is this going to be held?


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

The carving will take place at park west at noon, then the awards, feasting, and costume contest will happen at Dive Pros at 6:00pm. Hope you can make it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in, we had a blast last year.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Cant wait!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> Cant wait!


Heck ya, last year I walked away with over $200 bucks worth of gear. Couldn't believe how much stuff they gave away.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pulpo said:


> The carving will take place at park west at noon, then the awards, feasting, and costume contest will happen at Dive Pros at 6:00pm. Hope you can make it.


Where is park west?


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Park west is the parking lot just east of the gate to Fort Pickens as designated by the county when they put out the snorkeling reefs.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

BUMP.
2 more days.


----------

